# Ridiculously huge rowhouses



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures of rowhouse-mansions? post them!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Is that 1 residence or subdivided into many units though? Many such rowhouses in London used to be 1 residence but now landlords have converted them and rent them out by the room.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> Is that 1 residence or subdivided into many units though? Many such rowhouses in London used to be 1 residence but now landlords have converted them and rent them out by the room.


I thought that myself but It actually looks like it could still be a single family home


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

you get 10 storey rowhomes in London, they used to look after huge Victorian families with 12 kids, and an army of servants. Ill find pix in a bit.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Does this one count? Its 8 levels. ~20,000 square feet and just sold for $44 million cash.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ I love it but are you sure it has 8 floors ?


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I think Paris has countless examples?


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Mike____ said:


> ^^ I love it but are you sure it has 8 floors ?


Sorry...was supposed to say 7.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's another one from NY:










At one time it was listed for $75 million but the price has been significantly cut to under $60 million. Its 21,000 square feet of living space. 


Also, here is Madonna's rowhouse in Manhattan. Technically, it may not fit with this thread, because it appears to be a combination of 3 older homes into one mega-mansion









I think she paid ~$35 million for it.


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, its plenty os meney! I would prefer to spend it on a *simple* mansion far from tha big centers.


----------



## aclifford (Jan 22, 2007)

Madonna's London home, (the one on the left). She also brought the house next door (the one with the bay windows) which she uses as a gym, as well as the properties that back onto it as well. They don't look particularly special but they are massive.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Believe it or not these are rowhomes, London's Cumberland Terrace - a 1 bed apartment would set you back $3.1 million, a 7 bed house $78 million. A house under the central portico has never come under sale recently.




























In the same vein, Carlton Terrace



















and this is now the London Business School





























50,000 sq. ft rowhome in Regents Park worth $155 million. Another property on the same row was put on offer for $186 million, but refused, despite that it wouldve made it the most expensive property in the world.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Other rowhomes: Kensington, Belgravia, Knightsbridge, Holland Park, St James's and Chelsea are lined with streetwalls of these old houses, most have been converted into apartment blocks, offices and hotels. Bear in mind almost all of them traditionally have a floor (with windows) below street level - you'll notice them below the front entrance, behind the black rails, where steps will take you down:


































x


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Further to Spliff fairy's post, this one is on the market at Cumberland Terrace, London (Knight Frank) for £27,500,000. 864sqm/9,300sqft


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

wow those in London are just rediculous!!!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

ChitownCity said:


> wow those in London are just rediculous!!!


You also need to be rediculously rich to live in them:nuts:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

ChitownCity said:


> wow those in London are just rediculous!!!


I was scrolling down and thinking in write the same thing...


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Well i know if I had that kind of change laying around I would definitely consider buying one of those there in London for sure.


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

A high percentage of these types of buildings have been carved up into apartments which still go for over £1,000,000.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Anastasiabra said:


> Jacob Arabo was a small New York City jeweler and a Russian immigrant toiling in relative obscurity for a number of other jewelry brands and select clients. In 1994, a singer named Faith Evans walked into his shop and fell in love with his colorful designs. She About Jacob & Co Replica returned a while later, with her husband, a man known as Notorious B.I.G. Since then, Jacob`s watches have been seen on the celebrity wrists of Jimmy Fallon, Gisele Bundchen, Sean "P. Diddy" Combs, Enrique Iglesias, Justin Timberlake, David & Victoria Beckham, Sir Elton John, Karl Lagerfeld, Naomi Campbell and a host of others. Inspired by his world-touring clientele, Jacob has unveiled The Five Time Zone Watch. With Jacob & Co replica watches you will be really successful! You pay for the brand much more than the similar quality Jacob & Co replica watches cost.


**** OFF!!! I REPORTED YOU!


----------

